# Big Storm.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

If I'm not on for a while, it's probably because of this storm. I don't know about Bethany, I bet she's getting ready too though. So far 4 tornadoes have been sighted, plus tennis ball sized hail. So pray we don't get hit!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking it's getting kind of close to you Crissa. It'll be a little while before it hits us though, I need to get all the milking and feeding done before it hits!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll be praying that everyone (people and animals) make it through whatever comes safely.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah it is, we're keeping a CLOSE eye on it, then we'll make a dash for the storm shelter. (ironically I was on a 6 mile jog and I thought it was going to get me!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this just reminds me each time how I never want to live in OK!

Keep safe. glad you have shelter to go to


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hope everyone stays safe!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going to pray........ that all ....will be OK....... ray: :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> this just reminds me each time how I never want to live in OK!


Your funny Stacey, actually I think it's pretty EXCITING to live in Oklahoma!! :sun:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree Bethany, unless a tornado gets TOO close. :wink: First storm broke apart around us, hope it doesn't hit you either. :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Exactly, as long as it's not too close for comfort.  We're good here, got some rain, a bit of hail and of course tons of lightening. I think it's mostly past now.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

We haven't gotten anything YET. (knock on wood) We'll probably get something anytime now though.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, here comes another one. Except this one should ACTUALLY hit us. The other one broke up right before it got to my town. Which probably means that we're going to pay. Plus my dad has been at work all day and he was SUPPOSED to get off around 5 or 6 and it is now 9. He has the only vehicle and I haven't been able to go feed the goats! :angry: :veryangry: And he tells me when I go somewhere that I have to be back in time to feed the goats. Hypocrite.

Sorry ranting, I'm upset.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying ....that all goes well...... ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That was fun. As soon as my dad got home I went out to feed the goats, and of course I got caught out there when it was hailing, plus I slipped and ran straight into the corner of the fence so now my arm hurts like crazy. Oh well it could have been worse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you got hurt Crissa......the hail must of hurt to.......hope your arm feels better soon.... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OUCH! I'd bet that hurts!! :shocked: 
Hope ya feel better. :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I'm just glad there wasn't a tornado! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

